# Triple D Q results



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Any news?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

nothing yet. SLRC qual just finished. other two derbies still running. its cold and rainy here.

SM


----------



## saanthony (Oct 25, 2003)

heard that Hawkeye's Sea Wolf "Kappy" won one of the derbys giving him 43 points at less than 20 months of age.


----------



## crowncreek (Jan 6, 2006)

Heard that Stacey West got a 2nd in the first Q with Abby.


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Incomplete Results

SLRC Qualifying

1st Jane Edwards; ??? but a nice 4th series 
2nd Stacey West; Abby
3rd Kenny Cox; Podnah
4th ???
RJ Bryan Frierson; Tiger
JAMS ????


Acadiana Derby
1st Bill Hillman; Sea Wolf
2nd ??
3rd ??
4th Rick Mock; Nettie
RJ Frank Price; Piper
JAMS ???

Ouchatia Derby
1st ??
2nd Wayne Stupka; Lexie 
3rd Rick Mock; Nettie 
4th ???
RJ ???
NO JAMS


The weather was disgusting today!!!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Boogie JAMed the ARC derby. Green in a 50 dog derby should be worth a half point. HAHA


----------



## Greenfire (Feb 4, 2004)

Any updates??


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Ouachita Qual

1st Nancy White; ???
2nd Rick Mock; Cadillac 
3rd David Lambert; Cruiser 8) Way to go buddy!!!
4th Nancy White; Whooper??
RJ Kelly Scott; Rip 
JAMS Ronnie Lee; Jolt, Raskal, and one other
Tim Milligan;??, Davis Dautriel;Angel
Few others also


S. LA Derby

1st ???
2nd Wayne Stupka; Lexie!!!
3rd Greg Lee; forgot which one
4th Bill Hillman; Sea Wolf
RJ ???
JAMS Frank Price;Piper, don't remember the rest




What a long weekend :shock: Thanks everyone who came out and played 8)


----------



## Greenfire (Feb 4, 2004)

Does anyone know which dog of Tim Milligan's recieved a JAM??


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Ricky Elston said:


> Ouachita Qual
> 
> 1st Nancy White; ???
> ...
> 4th Nancy White; Whooper??


Good show, Nancy! The win's even better :wink: --congratulations!

MG


----------



## Greenfire (Feb 4, 2004)

Does anyone have the official results of all the events??


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2003)

What about Dink's Q? Think it was Acadiana.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Hey Kelly, you should of been on your St Martin Land duck lease this past weekend. There were greenheads all over your blind! :lol:


----------



## David Lambert (Nov 19, 2004)

The only greenheads in our blind were made by flambeau or greenhead gear. :lol:


----------



## K92line (Nov 21, 2005)

Oh no, Mr. Booty was there and I did not get to meet him. Darn that rain, we were all hidden.

Next time.

Nancy White


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Booty wasn't there. He doesn't slum at the minor stakes any more. Although we could have used an extra bird thrower. :wink: And it was the last weekend of duck season in half the state.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

rboudet said:


> Booty wasn't there. He doesn't slum at the minor stakes any more. Although we could have used an extra bird thrower. :wink: And it was the last weekend of duck season in half the state.


Hey Bobby, I'll be slumin' in the minor stakes in about a year once T-Boy gets a little older. :wink: 

You are correct, I went duck and goose shooting this past Saturday, hunting comes first!

Who's judging the Governor's Cup Open this weekend? Trying to decide between running it or training with Smith.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Not sure who is judging. I will be running but not competing, just training. Last year we got Wilfred and Sehon to judge. You should try to make it.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Robert E. and Wilferd Mc. will be judging this weekend.


----------



## David Lambert (Nov 19, 2004)

Sure wish we could make that. Would be some great training. Unfortunately I will be working.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

News Flash

Howard N is in the spillway and going to run the Governor's Cup on Saturday. Looking forward to meeting him and see his dog!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh s***, now I can't hide.   

Don't laugh when we fail the first, then the 2nd and .............

It'll be good to put a face with the name Mr. Booty.


----------



## Greenfire (Feb 4, 2004)

Still no official results posted yet for the Triple DQ??


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Entry Express has SLRC qual & derby listed. 


Howard, good luck this weekend. I'm not going to be able to make it to spillway. Maybe we can meet an other time.

Mark


----------



## Greenfire (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks Mark - does anyone have the "official" results of the other events that weekend?


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Yahooo!!!

Congrats to Jake Greenwell & Boomer handled by Chylo Schifferns on the 4th in the Qual at SLRC!!!  & to 

Rob Erhardt on his RJ & 2 Jams in the Derby!!!!!!!  

Karl Gunzer for his Derby Jam!!!!!!!

M


----------



## K92line (Nov 21, 2005)

Rob Earhardt actually ran all the High Spirit Retriever Derby dogs. As mentioned he had several jams but he also won the ORC 
Derbt with Watermark's Kategory Five, Kat an 28 month old female was awesome. That 4th series with two huge down the shore birds brought tears to my eyes. Kat made the good decisions borne of talent and training. It was a sight to behold.

Rob also took third at te ARC Q with Watermark's Shadow Dancer in only her second Q. Way to go Dancer.

Rob took a thrid with Aksarben's Black Skyy (I think Skyy now has 22 Derby points) in the ARC.

It was a huge weekend for HSR. I have been down her training with them for the month of January. To add to the partial results. Connie was the dog that got the Blue and Whouper got the 4th.

I could write a great article on "so you think you want to be a pro". Running 10 dogs in six stakes in three days in major bad weather was something else. Boy these guys work hard. This has to be a labor of love.


----------



## K92line (Nov 21, 2005)

A typo. Kat is 18 months old.


----------

